# The rampant spread of shitty advice!!



## puffntuff (Dec 5, 2014)

I've been here for quite awhile. With that being said I generally hangout at other forums more then here. The first time growers giving other first time growers bad advice and then arguing with seasoned growers has always cracked me up. But I think some sort of ranking to let the first time growers know who's advice is quality and who's is rubbish. It can't go by post count because some of these dudes post thousands of posts on unrelated topics. I'm not sure how this would work but it's merely a suggestion. 
Any ideas are welcomed.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 5, 2014)

subbed...this ought to be good. (popcorn)


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 5, 2014)

“I realize that advice is worth what it costs--that is, nothing.”

― Douglas MacArthur


----------



## mudballs (Dec 5, 2014)

ok i got this.
we have an official RIU pro staff certification test.
Then a council of 9 listens to an oral thesis of the prospective applicant with Chief putting-smoke-in-your-lungs puffntuff as defacto High Elder overseeing the council.
If the applicant passes the test, gets approval from the council of 9 it then gets passed to the High Elder Chief putting-smoke-in-your-lungs puffntuff for final authorization.
Then and only then can the applicant respond to any forum questions posted in the...wait for it.
High Elder Chief putting-smoke-in-your-lungs puffntuff help forum.
too much?
you'd get this cool little sanctioned icon avatar.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

mudballs said:


> ok i got this.
> we have an official RIU pro staff certification test.
> Then a council of 9 listens to an oral thesis of the prospective applicant with Chief putting-smoke-in-your-lungs puffntuff as defacto High Elder overseeing the council.
> If the applicant passes the test, gets approval from the council of 9 it then gets passed to the High Elder Chief putting-smoke-in-your-lungs puffntuff for final authorization.
> ...


youre fucking kidding me right?




LOL this post is intended ina joking manner


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 5, 2014)

If it wasn't for bad advice riu wouldn't exist lmao


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 5, 2014)

I think I like this idea....
maybe like an option on the members pop up profile "helped" or something like star ratings? I'd get 5 star rating for sure


----------



## mudballs (Dec 6, 2014)

ok ok so maybe you didn't like my first try. it's ok just a feeler swing. here's something i think that will help out ole jock struttuff. let's have this thing called 'likes' so everybody can 'rank' the answers. swinging for the fences here now boys...gonna go motorboat a hottie at the bar to celebrate. woot!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

saw this on the way home from dinner lastnight,
TG i wasn't stoned.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 6, 2014)

@mudballs your the type of poster I'm talking about. Been a member for 2 weeks and has 200+ posts. I'm sure your advice is quality lmao


----------



## panhead (Dec 6, 2014)

We used to have a rep program where thread participants could add to somebodys reputation for good advice,in theory rep should of only been given for good grow advice but the majority of the membership made a mockery of the reputation system.

People would give rep for posts that made them laugh or that backed their arguement , they even started threads where they would leave each other rep points just for posting in the thread,i saw several members who had only been members for 6 months have 3 full rep bars & when looking thru their past posts all the rep came from toke n talk for bullshit posts.

There was a small movement here about overhauling the rep system so rep could only be left for grow advice but it was an odd time at RIU where the admin was pretty much against any type rules or regulations so the movement to fix the rep system got blown off.

For years i stayed out of toke n talk & only posted in unanswered questions or grow advice trying to help newbs & growers having difficulty , problem was is most threads get hijacked here & go off topic so fast its hard to give meaningfull advice without some kid who's takin a break from facebook posting a bunch of bullshit directly after a post with solid advice,the hey look at me factor in effect,many of us experienced growers simply gave up trying to advise or mentor.

Sad to say but RIU is not the site to come to if you want to learn to grow or enhance your skills,theres too many members here just to have fun.


----------



## panhead (Dec 6, 2014)

mudballs said:


> ok ok so maybe you didn't like my first try. it's ok just a feeler swing. here's something i think that will help out ole jock struttuff. let's have this thing called 'likes' so everybody can 'rank' the answers. swinging for the fences here now boys...gonna go motorboat a hottie at the bar to celebrate. woot!


This post is a perfect example of why RIU has became useless for teaching or learning,RIU is now the facebook for pot smokers ,i'd be willing to bet $1,000 that atleast 50% of the membership here is 16 yrs old or younger & just here to kill time.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 6, 2014)

put seed in dirt...water dirt...wait...add light...whoa i need help!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeha i see what ur saying when i was a noob someone on another blog (GC)told me to put baking soda in my res.. and so i did..
like a bumb ass.. 
I tells u what i learned the most valuble lesson.. Never belive shit u read unless its from experience..
So to sum it all up.. everyone is a dum ass is how you go about it that matters..
What i should of done is do somereal research atleast 2hrs worth before i did some dum shit and realize that baking soda would just fuck up my PH.
And i thought i knew it all..
What a dumb ass!


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been here for damn near 6 yrs. I've seen it all. I used to mainly post in the seed collectors thread and would cruise and help the newbs but the arguing with tools got annoying.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 6, 2014)

panhead said:


> This post is a perfect example of why RIU has became useless for teaching or learning,RIU is now the facebook for pot smokers ,i'd be willing to bet $1,000 that atleast 50% of the membership here is 16 yrs old or younger & just here to kill time.


You've hit the head of the nail with this post.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 6, 2014)

do you know how many exp. long term growers you're just outright disrespecting? you don't even take that into consideration. all you see is bullshit because it's what you've programmed yourself to only see bullshit. there's people here that hand built the culture and all you see is kiddies. you're all pretty much as sad as those you're bitchin about


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 6, 2014)

Mudnuts before you question me check who your talking to first. I'm assuming your not considering yourself as one of these longtime growers I'm disrespecting.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 6, 2014)

nope im not.i don't care who you are. all i care about is your rant being that of a child. there's plenty of good help here you just don't wanna pitch in and correct the problem stay at your post and teach the newcombers.pass on the knowledge. do your part. i do what i can when nobody else does. you think your so god damned elite. and i didnt see one post you pointed to you just blanket spat 'this is shit you all suk' i said you suk and now here we are.which side of the fight are you on?


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 6, 2014)

Mudnuts I'm pretty sure I posted this in the site suggestions forum. Therefore I can bitch if I want. I've enjoyed this place for years. I just don't want to see the site lose any more quality posters because of newbs (like you) running there gums.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 6, 2014)

you can diss me all you want. you were a know nothing scrub once too. then you got a little exp. then you started posting a little bit. maybe a wrong post here or there. then got good and bored of the stuff new people need help with. now you're this raging a-hole l33t sounding off. and i'm trying to remind you of that. i don't care if abe panhead and you hate me, call me newb. i want you remember. but you are incapable of that. ergo you suk. keep posting answers defeat those your complaining about. how many 'requests' you see from others far more exp than you? like talking to a fifth grader


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

i don't hate you bro...


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 6, 2014)

Having a discussion with you is like taking lunch money from a downsyndrome child. It's unfair to you. Your in the deep end of the pool kiddo without your floaties on.


----------



## sunni (Dec 6, 2014)

yall need to chill out


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm as chill as the otherside of the pillow.


----------



## panhead (Dec 6, 2014)

mudballs said:


> do you know how many exp. long term growers you're just outright disrespecting? you don't even take that into consideration. all you see is bullshit because it's what you've programmed yourself to only see bullshit. there's people here that hand built the culture and all you see is kiddies. you're all pretty much as sad as those you're bitchin about


Ive been here since the birth of this site & before RIU came online was a member of overgrow,total yrs spent on both mj sites most likely as long as youve been alive.

Aint no long term accomplished grower feeling disrespected over my post either , i'd bet most agree with me being that ive seen hundreds of members give up on helping or mentoring at RIU because of the rampant kiddie games,thread hijacking & other general time wasting bullshit.

Im one of the accomplished growers who used to offer help & even mentor hydroponic newbs & ive given up on helping,mainly because newbs come here dumb as a stump then 1 week & 1,000 posts later are handing out advice they read in other threads & dont have a fukin clue wtf their talking about.

Ive got a pm saved in my user cp from one of the most valuable & knowledgeable members ever to belong to RIU where he is asking me to punish the thread hijackers & members who post just so they have something to say,that member was Albfuct & not long after his pm pleading for help with the kiddy section he dropped out of RIU & hasnt been back since.

You havent even been here long enough to see the damage caused by the new facebook style membership , & you also never got to see how many people who used to participate in grow advice threads with pics from their grows & wise advice,now RIU is full of one liner post members just trying to get post count up.

Any old timers feel disrespected by my post ?


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 6, 2014)

Albfuct was a monster in the hydro department. Took time outta his schedule to drop knowledge on anyone that wanted it. Helped out tons for years. His thread was prolly one of the most popular ones here.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 6, 2014)

there is no answer to this. there is only flame wars. unless you do something along the lines of my first post. even as a newb i felt deeply hurt by his post. i can help. i can't help jijifarmandgang deck out a 20x20...i can't help flyinglegal deck out his new warehouse but i sure as hell can pitch in with someone deciding on a light or having issues with something i've got first hand exp. with. check my record im not venturing out of my comfort zone. yet you continue to classify me as someone who has zero rights to even question your rage post. puffntuff disrespected people i look up to with his generalization of 'all the shitty advice' i put you in check and you didn't like that. nobody can fix this unless you implement ideas from my first post. this is a private institute and you are well within your rights to limit membership. but you won't.it will remain facebook flamewars. and i will continue to silently monitor good growers journals. maybe get more aggressive with moderation. that's about all i see that would help conform this site to the perceived desires of the high tier echelon.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 6, 2014)

No worries me brothas even the most experience fuq up.
I told this dude. Mo nutes wich was a typo i meant No nutes.
And now i fuqd up his grow.
So even the most experienced give the wrong advice.
But thats ok..shit happens!


----------



## panhead (Dec 6, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Albfuct was a monster in the hydro department. Took time outta his schedule to drop knowledge on anyone that wanted it. Helped out tons for years. His thread was prolly one of the most popular ones here.


Yup,Al was the shit & mentored me durring my transition from 20 years in soil to flood & drain , when i was made mod of the hydro section i tried to keep the kiddies off his ass to no avail,i even posted a thread in staff forum asking the admin to help him & never heard anything in reply , i do know he was sick to death of all the kiddys wanting to become overnight weed barons & they drove him nuts by tearing up his informational threads with nonsense posting.

I think he's still here & allways has been here under a different username but no longer participates in threads , i dont really want to out the profile i think he uses but if you think about all the old timers & who's still around from the transition from overgrow.com to RIU era you might be able to put it together .


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 6, 2014)

Mudnuts I didn't even know you existed when I made this thread. I wasn't specifically talking about any new person. I was talking about the newbs with no experience giving other newbs bad advice and arguing with people with more knowledge about it.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 6, 2014)

Like i said its ok...
i just fuqd up another grow..
i told some dude no water..
but that was a another typo...
what i ment to type was mo water!!
Fuq.. i need to stop typing on my phone!
Fuq!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 7, 2014)

mudballs said:


> put seed in dirt...water dirt...wait...add light...whoa i need help!


actually you want to moisten the soil first and then put the seed in. that way you won't accidentally drown your seed.

you have validated this thread unintentionally.


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2014)

I luv bad advices.


----------



## jb5355 (Dec 7, 2014)

I agree. when i first started growing about 5 years ago GC, IC and RIU were amazing. there were many great growers willing to share everything they knew and alot of people eager to learn. everything i know about cultivation is from growing sites like these but now im rarely on because its pretty much just a bunch of young kids talking about dumb shit. I thought that was what facebook was for.


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2014)

i will give my honest answer and yall aint gunna like it.

theres nothing i can about people who give bad advice.

however, if there is bad advice posted on the board, and you know a "better" answer you're certainly free to post your ideas without telling the other use they suck or start a fight (derails thread)

riu is a free website and anyone can post (within reason) on whatever thread they want. 
and while some see that as a down side, its the community of riu that makes it so great, people can come here and read or write or make friends whatever!

RIU is a PLETHORA of information from the OG's and many very skilled growers tutorials, grow journals, helpful threads ect ect.
and ANYONE can read them 

key word read.

the problem is new people dont wanna read they want a quick answer so they post. but those questions have been answered over and over and over again by the older users so theyve decided pretty much to stop answering which leads newer members on riu to start answering questions whether its good or bad is up to whoever is reading it just because there are so many ways to grow but everyone thinks only their way is right

i cant do anything about a member giving bad advice, it is a free forum, but if the community works together by posting more good advice without attacking the bad advice giver than i think people will be much happier.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 7, 2014)

panhead said:


> Ive been here since the birth of this site & before RIU came online was a member of overgrow,total yrs spent on both mj sites most likely as long as youve been alive.
> 
> Aint no long term accomplished grower feeling disrespected over my post either , i'd bet most agree with me being that ive seen hundreds of members give up on helping or mentoring at RIU because of the rampant kiddie games,thread hijacking & other general time wasting bullshit.
> 
> ...






oh man you havent even met @mainliner yet 

and bradburry there the same people you think people trying to get there post count up in the growing section is bad then look into what that fucker has been doing in toke n talk 




i feel you tho man like im no O.G. member ive been on here for 11 months


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 7, 2014)

The stars on the threads was kind off helpful but not always accurate.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2014)

you know i'm trying to leave this one alone. it'll run out of my blood soon i hope but here's a counterpoint. that's the unwelcoming, hostile, belligerent, schoolyard clique. i'm 41 yrs old so no you haven't been on mj sites longer than i've been alive. it's so easy when cooperation fails to turn to hostility. then surprise when hostility is met with hostility and it degrades to "i'm l33t scrub stfu." i've been on forums as long as they've been around. original dial-up telnet bulletin boards on i386's. it will always be like this.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 7, 2014)

In the immortal words of Britney Spears'
oops i did it again!
Fucked up another grow. 
Told this dude to put them on 12/12 but i dint read through his whole thread and i dint realize he had an auto garden..
so was a small yeild! 
OOPS I DID IT AGAIN!
Fuq!!!


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 7, 2014)

i don't know sunni, i'm pretty sure i've seen you run people out of a thread because the op asked the person to leave. if we could post when/where we want, then what you say would be true. imo, even an op shouldn't be able to limit who responds. unless of course, the responder breaks a site rule of some sort. bad advice??? just cause you don't agree with someone else's response, doesn't necessarily make the advice incorrect. if i give advice (which is less and less) and someone challenges me, i'll usually try and expand. but if it turns into a shit storm, i usually fade out...


----------



## panhead (Dec 7, 2014)

mudballs said:


> you know i'm trying to leave this one alone. it'll run out of my blood soon i hope but here's a counterpoint. that's the unwelcoming, hostile, belligerent, schoolyard clique. i'm 41 yrs old so no you haven't been on mj sites longer than i've been alive. it's so easy when cooperation fails to turn to hostility. then surprise when hostility is met with hostility and it degrades to "i'm l33t scrub stfu." i've been on forums as long as they've been around. original dial-up telnet bulletin boards on i386's. it will always be like this.


Ok great than that means you should understand the op's motives for posting the thread a little easier.

I dont know you or your growing skills but here's a scenario i'll pop into your ear,lets say your a stone newb who dont know soil from hash he's so new & he's trying to set up a simple flood & drain hydro system,to experienced growers its a simple pimple but to newbs its rocket science.

So Mr newb posts a thread asking specific questions about setting up his new system,half the posts he gets are one liner posts that dont contain enough info to teach anybody anything,then ya got the post count whores who post nonsense just to be part of the thread.

Next Mr newb has to deal with the jokesters who post pictures of bunny rabbits wearing a pancake on its head or leave some random bs advice steering him in the wrong direction thinking they are funny ,then ya got the people who just started growing & are posting threads asking questions trying to learn to grow, then they spew the advice they were just given 2 days ago in the hydro newbs thread as if its experience they've learned in their own systems .

Now ya got the real growers who post advice based on years of personal experience who take the time to write informative posts with spot on advice , which normally seems complicated to newbs but its the best advice given in the thread.

So now Mr newb has to weed thru all the post whores,the funny guys who think every thread exisists for their entertainment , the off topic thread hijackers who start entire different topics within his thread, the other newbs who know just enough to be dangerous with advice & the real accomplished growers who give explicit advice that will help him for sure.

How is a dead nutts newbie supposed to figure out who's advice to follow , especially when people who havent even smoked their 1st harvest yet are giving advice , wouldnt you prefer any advice given to you to be from somebody with hands on experience with your issue ? Or would advice from a new grower who's repeating what they read in other threads be ok for your grow.

Giving advice should be based on personal experience , never what somebody heard someplace or read in other threads.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 7, 2014)

panhead said:


> Ok great than that means you should understand the op's motives for posting the thread a little easier.
> 
> I dont know you or your growing skills but here's a scenario i'll pop into your ear,lets say your a stone newb who dont know soil from hash he's so new & he's trying to set up a simple flood & drain hydro system,to experienced growers its a simple pimple but to newbs its rocket science.
> 
> ...


I feel ya bra! Theres some aholes outhere.
But really u would take advice from a forum like this?? What i do is google, youtoube, books, all that shit even if it takes me days. 
And if what the poster came close to what ive read then yes i might take his advice. Or i would use a particular plant as the guinne pig.
but in other news..Oops i did it again!!


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2014)

panhead said:


> Ok great than that means you should understand the op's motives for posting the thread a little easier.
> 
> I dont know you or your growing skills but here's a scenario i'll pop into your ear,lets say your a stone newb who dont know soil from hash he's so new & he's trying to set up a simple flood & drain hydro system,to experienced growers its a simple pimple but to newbs its rocket science.
> 
> ...


now we are getting somewhere. my instinct answer would be it's the mods responsibility as representatives of a mj grow site to patrol those specific threads and make sound edits/removals based on the mods centralized exp. not hard to know a no text/pic post should be removed.they belong in 'off-topic' threads.we are now holding you and others mods to task. there's plenty of places for the shenanigans. step up and intervene for the betterment of the community, for RIU as a whole.now for the posting of newbs who post from info from other threads. i do this but i usually link to it as well. i don't see too much wrong with that. it may even be using info from very advanced users no longer around (ex.nugbuckets main-lining) but that is a generalization that maybe we should avoid.i still propound that this is all academic because i said no posts were pointed out. i've fed this debate with anger yes. no explicit example was given. where are these threads that are the basis of these discussions? if you find one i can probably point out which posts should be deleted with prejudice, which should stay, and whether the thread should be locked. to really rectify the situation then i feel you would need to have a separate section for assistance. this section only has threads that get approved before going live and then only your senior exp. users are allowed to post. i doubt puffntuff would argue with panhead about a particular answer and i know you can make a 'mod approved' thread section from my prior forum activity. not sure about xenforo but really that's the answer. it would be another level of mod but not mod...they just have different permissions for that particular sub-forum.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

good ppl try to give solid advice sometimes, but human error happens. one time noob has salt build up, so i tell em, "leach" your pots... give em a BiG drink! only thing was my auto-correct was On and I had a typo, so the NewMessage became "bleach" your plants... Sure enough the noob poured an entire gallon of bleach throughout his garden, everything died. win some, lose some.


hellmutt bones said:


> I feel ya bra! Theres some aholes outhere.
> But really u would take advice from a forum like this?? What i do is google, youtoube, books, all that shit even if it takes me days.
> And if what the poster came close to what ive read then yes i might take his advice. Or i would use a particular plant as the guinne pig.
> but in other news..Oops i did it again!!


----------



## panhead (Dec 7, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> i don't know sunni, i'm pretty sure i've seen you run people out of a thread because the op asked the person to leave. if we could post when/where we want, then what you say would be true. imo, even an op shouldn't be able to limit who responds. unless of course, the responder breaks a site rule of some sort. bad advice??? just cause you don't agree with someone else's response, doesn't necessarily make the advice incorrect. if i give advice (which is less and less) and someone challenges me, i'll usually try and expand. but if it turns into a shit storm, i usually fade out...


You bring up a good point with conflicting advice in the same thread but conflicting advice isnt allways a bad thing,especially if both parties are giving advice based on what works in their grow op,ive found that true growers will discuss & figure out why their advice conflicts & the poser acting as an accomplished grower usually gets all pissy & starts fights.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> good ppl try to give solid advice sometimes, but human error happens. one time noob has salt build up, so i tell em, "leach" your pots... give em a BiG drink! only thing was my auto-correct was On and I had a typo, so the NewMessage became "bleach" your plants... Sure enough the noob poured an entire gallon of bleach throughout his garden, everything died. win some, lose some.


Wow bleach!! Dude thats horrible!!


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2014)

we also had irc chat rooms (skype now) where mods/priv members only would discuss forum actions prior to acting. with global mods in charge.
not sure if you guys do that


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2014)

so my analysis is the sites admins and mods aren't using their skillset and tools to maximum effect and are hilariously under staffed given the workload. ex. "the original posters question has been answered this thread is now locked"


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 7, 2014)

mudballs said:


> so my analysis is the sites admins and mods aren't using their skillset and tools to maximum effect and are hilariously under staffed given the workload. ex. "the original posters question has been answered this thread is now locked"


I doubth we answered anything?? 
I cant even remember what ops question was..


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> I doubth we answered anything??
> I cant even remember what ops question was..


yeah we did. we finally got the right people involved.

edit:rephrase i feel i gave a good resolution. whether or not anything gets done is another story


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 7, 2014)

panhead said:


> We used to have a rep program where thread participants could add to somebodys reputation for good advice,in theory rep should of only been given for good grow advice but the majority of the membership made a mockery of the reputation system.
> 
> People would give rep for posts that made them laugh or that backed their arguement , they even started threads where they would leave each other rep points just for posting in the thread,i saw several members who had only been members for 6 months have 3 full rep bars & when looking thru their past posts all the rep came from toke n talk for bullshit posts.
> 
> ...


Oh snap, I cant believe a mod said this


----------



## panhead (Dec 7, 2014)

mudballs said:


> now we are getting somewhere. my instinct answer would be it's the mods responsibility as representatives of a mj grow site to patrol those specific threads and make sound edits/removals based on the mods centralized exp. not hard to know a no text/pic post should be removed.they belong in 'off-topic' threads.we are now holding you and others mods to task. there's plenty of places for the shenanigans. step up and intervene for the betterment of the community, for RIU as a whole.now for the posting of newbs who post from info from other threads. i do this but i usually link to it as well. i don't see too much wrong with that. it may even be using info from very advanced users no longer around (ex.nugbuckets main-lining) but that is a generalization that maybe we should avoid.


1st off in the spirit of fairness & honesty i am no longer a moderator even though i still retain the title, if i was still a mod i wouldnt be posting in this thread , i kept to business & didnt become involved in many threads,hence my relatively low post count for my years on site , RIU was hijacked by some Jesus fanatic about 6 months ago & went offline,when RIU came back online most Moderators were dismissed from duty & i was dismissed as well,i think Potroast left my moderator title in place out of respect for my years on site but thats just a guess on my part .
Rules have changed at RIU since i was a mod so i cant speak for how the Admin wants the site moderated nowdays but when i was a mod there were very few rules,moderators were not free to delete posts that derailed threads from their intended topic.

Infact when i was still a moderator i posted the topic in staff forum where i questioned the lack of moderation as to keeping informational threads on track ,i asked for permission to do something about the hijackings & was shot down like a scud missle ,to this day im clueless as to why the Admin dont feel that keeping informational threads on topic is of any importance .

On your other reply as to reposting what you've read other places & included links to where you got the info,im not sure that qualifies with the op's idea of giving bad advice,if you make it known the advice is based on whats been read then include a link to the origional info thats worlds different than passing it off as something you've proven helpfull in your personal grow.

We've all got strong feelings on the subject but i think we can all agree that everybody wants to give helpfull information, when information is posted as fact instead of hearsay is when it becomes harmfull to the person needing help.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2014)

crap.well i guess things will never change. sorry helmet, puff, et.al. we're boned. we'd have to buy the url. which i would expect to be in the thousands of dollars.


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2014)

mudballs said:


> we also had irc chat rooms (skype now) where mods/priv members only would discuss forum actions prior to acting. with global mods in charge.
> not sure if you guys do that





mudballs said:


> so my analysis is the sites admins and mods aren't using their skillset and tools to maximum effect and are hilariously under staffed given the workload. ex. "the original posters question has been answered this thread is now locked"


we have a staff section. everyone keeps in touch the problem is YOU want us to do things that ARENT against tos therefore WE CANNOT do it until the core of the rules is changed...which probably will NEVER happen sorry. mods have their own sections they clean up arguments and spam global mods ban members, do everything plus what mods do


panhead said:


> 1st off in the spirit of fairness & honesty i am no longer a moderator even though i still retain the title, if i was still a mod i wouldnt be posting in this thread , i kept to business & didnt become involved in many threads,hence my relatively low post count for my years on site , RIU was hijacked by some Jesus fanatic about 6 months ago & went offline,when RIU came back online most Moderators were dismissed from duty & i was dismissed as well,i think Potroast left my moderator title in place out of respect for my years on site but thats just a guess on my part .
> Rules have changed at RIU since i was a mod so i cant speak for how the Admin wants the site moderated nowdays but when i was a mod there were very few rules,moderators were not free to delete posts that derailed threads from their intended topic.
> 
> Infact when i was still a moderator i posted the topic in staff forum where i questioned the lack of moderation as to keeping informational threads on track ,i asked for permission to do something about the hijackings & was shot down like a scud missle ,to this day im clueless as to why the Admin dont feel that keeping informational threads on topic is of any importance .
> ...


actually i just wanted to point that , when we switched to new riu, everyone was "demodded" by the system, everyone who was a mod and said HEY I CANT MOD, got their modding back, you never said anything until about a week or so ago that ive noticed and ive contacted admin about it
there is another mod who has to have it fixed as well, its simply a porting of profile issue that didnt work out properly.

Also riu wasnt hijacked we took it down to have things work better and be faster as vbulletin was sucking in that department


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2014)

it isn't just ME, i didn't start the thread. I just offered a solution found through years of forum activity....lockdown on certain stuff is imperative. question, you can't even lock threads?


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2014)

mudballs said:


> it isn't just ME, i didn't start the thread. I just offered a solution found through years of forum activity....lockdown on certain stuff is imperative. question, you can't even lock threads?


there are many thingsi can do , i have full acess to the forum and admin panel


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

mudballs said:


> it isn't just ME, i didn't start the thread. I just offered a solution found through years of forum activity....lockdown on certain stuff is imperative. question, you can't even lock threads?


you shld be a mod w the boner you have for this topic. of course they can lock threads. enuf whining mudball JK have fun


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2014)

not to sound rude so please don't take it that way , but if youve only been here less than 2-3 weeks and youre REALLY REALLY this unhappy with riu maybe we aren't the right forum for you?
unfortunately its doubtful that we will be changing our entire rule set since its been pretty much exactly like this since 06

I used to frequent a dog forum, and i really dislike how they modded, ect. and i decided to find another one where i was happy at. no point in spending free time online and being unhappy about it


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2014)

nvr said i was unhappy...did i?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

mudballs said:


> nvr said i was unhappy...did i?


Complaining implies unhappiness, doesn't it?


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2014)

mudballs said:


> nvr said i was unhappy...did i?


youre completely defensive in posts, you have complained about many things, and your intentions seem to be that of someone who is not enjoying their time, so given what ive read from you i would say yes it does seem to me that youre unhappy


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2014)

i dunno like i said dont take it the wrong i know if i disliked spending my free time somewhere i would find an alternative


----------



## UncleBurnie (Dec 7, 2014)

Does this mean that the advice about shitting, peeing and cuming on buds to make them more frosty is suspect?... NOW you tell me!


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> i don't know sunni, i'm pretty sure i've seen you run people out of a thread because the op asked the person to leave. if we could post when/where we want, then what you say would be true. imo, even an op shouldn't be able to limit who responds. unless of course, the responder breaks a site rule of some sort. bad advice??? just cause you don't agree with someone else's response, doesn't necessarily make the advice incorrect. if i give advice (which is less and less) and someone challenges me, i'll usually try and expand. but if it turns into a shit storm, i usually fade out...


ONLY if there is a serious argument going on ,harassment or name calling, i have attempted to disfuse the situation by contacting both parties ive never just up and gone ot someone and said dont post there, so please dont make it look like that


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2014)

i was unhappy with puffntuff's post...that is all. i'm content with the site. still wish for forum ignores and possibly grow journal author locks would be nice...like only followers can post in grow journals. after the rant section of this thread this has been thoroughly stirring and immersive convo


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

mudballs said:


> i was unhappy with puffntuff's post...that is all. i'm content with the site. still wish for forum ignores and possibly grow journal author locks would be nice...like only followers can post in grow journals. after the rant section of this thread this has been thoroughly stirring and immersive convo


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2014)

mudballs said:


> i was unhappy with puffntuff's post...that is all. i'm content with the site. still wish for forum ignores and possibly grow journal author locks would be nice...like only followers can post in grow journals. after the rant section of this thread this has been thoroughly stirring and immersive convo


many users have expressed the need for personal modship over their threads such as deleting posts, admin has expressed and im in full agreement that it would be misused, and also not something we will ever want to implement


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3308929


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

^ post #69 mudballs, do you see the irony?


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> many users have expressed the need for personal modship over their threads such as deleting posts, admin has expressed and im in full agreement that it would be misused, and also not something we will ever want to implement


not what i meant. just only people you follow or following you can post in your posted grow journal, should u choose that option...no deleting just not full public posting.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 7, 2014)

Why would I argue with panhead? Me and him are on the same page. I think your missing what I'm saying lil buddy


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2014)

i'm out


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2014)

mudballs said:


> not what i meant. just only people you follow or following you can post in your posted grow journal, should u choose that option...no deleting just not full public posting.


that would still be considered a personal modship over your thread, unfortunately for your request its not something we want to implement nor do we want to


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> I think I like this idea....
> maybe like an option on the members pop up profile "helped" or something like star ratings? I'd get 5 star rating for sure


wasn't that was what rep was for?

we no longer have it.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2014)

panhead said:


> We used to have a rep program where thread participants could add to somebodys reputation for good advice,in theory rep should of only been given for good grow advice but the majority of the membership made a mockery of the reputation system.
> 
> People would give rep for posts that made them laugh or that backed their arguement , they even started threads where they would leave each other rep points just for posting in the thread,i saw several members who had only been members for 6 months have 3 full rep bars & when looking thru their past posts all the rep came from toke n talk for bullshit posts.
> 
> ...


i've gotten conflicting advice in the past but it never hurt me because i would research the advice i'm given and go with what would work best in my set-up and for my budget..you should've seen the conversation over mini-splits..WW3

everyone has an opinion on "how to" or "how they do it"..posturing on who has the biggest dick.

you have to pick and choose as there is no "one right of doing it".


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 8, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> wasn't that was what rep was for?
> 
> we no longer have it.


I dunno, wasnt around then


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 8, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> I've been here for quite awhile. With that being said I generally hangout at other forums more then here. The first time growers giving other first time growers bad advice and then arguing with seasoned growers has always cracked me up. But I think some sort of ranking to let the first time growers know who's advice is quality and who's is rubbish. It can't go by post count because some of these dudes post thousands of posts on unrelated topics. I'm not sure how this would work but it's merely a suggestion.
> Any ideas are welcomed.


that's why I've got this warning in my signature...then I can share what I think is good advice, but not feel guilty or liable for fucking someones shit up ;P


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 8, 2014)

mudballs said:


> not what i meant. just only people you follow or following you can post in your posted grow journal, should u choose that option...no deleting just not full public posting.


That already exists if you use the journal entry rather than making a thread:


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 8, 2014)

panhead said:


> now RIU is full of one liner post members just trying to get post count up.


my bad


----------



## panhead (Dec 8, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> I feel ya bra! Theres some aholes outhere.
> But really u would take advice from a forum like this?? What i do is google, youtoube, books, all that shit even if it takes me days.
> And if what the poster came close to what ive read then yes i might take his advice. Or i would use a particular plant as the guinne pig.
> but in other news..Oops i did it again!!


With the membership of RIU being at its current massive levels & so much of the site being used as a facebook type forum the answer would be a resonding no.

However there was a time where you could get top flight grow advice that could be trusted , i think whats changed as the site grew is the percentage of growers vs members who just smoke & like to post as entertainment,which is fine too but the entertainment aspect of RIU killed off the teaching & learning aspects the site used to have.


----------



## panhead (Dec 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> not to sound rude so please don't take it that way , but if youve only been here less than 2-3 weeks and youre REALLY REALLY this unhappy with riu maybe we aren't the right forum for you?
> unfortunately its doubtful that we will be changing our entire rule set since its been pretty much exactly like this since 06
> 
> I used to frequent a dog forum, and i really dislike how they modded, ect. and i decided to find another one where i was happy at. no point in spending free time online and being unhappy about it





ayr0n said:


> my bad





sunni said:


> we have a staff section. everyone keeps in touch the problem is YOU want us to do things that ARENT against tos therefore WE CANNOT do it until the core of the rules is changed...which probably will NEVER happen sorry. mods have their own sections they clean up arguments and spam global mods ban members, do everything plus what mods do
> 
> 
> actually i just wanted to point that , when we switched to new riu, everyone was "demodded" by the system, everyone who was a mod and said HEY I CANT MOD, got their modding back, you never said anything until about a week or so ago that ive noticed and ive contacted admin about it
> ...


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 8, 2014)

panhead said:


> With the membership of RIU being at its current massive levels & so much of the site being used as a facebook type forum the answer would be a resonding no.
> 
> However there was a time where you could get top flight grow advice that could be trusted , i think whats changed as the site grew is the percentage of growers vs members who just smoke & like to post as entertainment,which is fine too but the entertainment aspect of RIU killed off the teaching & learning aspects the site used to have.


It a still there...just buried deeper. Lotta knowledgeable and talented growers are still active...even younger / new growers bring a new dynamic to every thread. Innovation and progress comes from trying new things and expanding upon new ideals. I never got that mentality of older folks like things can never be as good as they used to...every generation thinks theirs is the best but the reality is that things will always change and stuff that used to be pure gold is completely obsolete these days. Idiots like me will always be online, so ur gonna have to look past us and realize the value of the community hasn't changed or I guess just complain about it the rest of Ur life..


----------



## panhead (Dec 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> It a still there...just buried deeper. Lotta knowledgeable and talented growers are still active...even younger / new growers bring a new dynamic to every thread. Innovation and progress comes from trying new things and expanding upon new ideals. I never got that mentality of older folks like things can never be as good as they used to...every generation thinks theirs is the best but the reality is that things will always change and stuff that used to be pure gold is completely obsolete these days. Idiots like me will always be online, so ur gonna have to look past us and realize the value of the community hasn't changed or I guess just complain about it the rest of Ur life..





ayr0n said:


> It a still there...just buried deeper. Lotta knowledgeable and talented growers are still active...even younger / new growers bring a new dynamic to every thread. Innovation and progress comes from trying new things and expanding upon new ideals. I never got that mentality of older folks like things can never be as good as they used to...every generation thinks theirs is the best but the reality is that things will always change and stuff that used to be pure gold is completely obsolete these days. Idiots like me will always be online, so ur gonna have to look past us and realize the value of the community hasn't changed or I guess just complain about it the rest of Ur life..


I think your missing my point which is the exchange of information based soley on growing , teaching is easier when you dont have to dig for info , or in the case of a newbie having to decide weather somebody is just fukin with him or offering serious advice.

My point inst a generational issue where its a good ole days deal its about being helpfull in a way newbs can understand , also about respecting peoples threads where their asking for help & bored people drag the thread off topic when there are plenty of places here to shoot the shit & not turn every thread into a free for all , how is that a bad thing or not keeping up with the times ?


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 8, 2014)

panhead said:


> I think your missing my point which is the exchange of information based soley on growing , teaching is easier when you dont have to dig for info , or in the case of a newbie having to decide weather somebody is just fukin with him or offering serious advice.
> 
> My point inst a generational issue where its a good ole days deal its about being helpfull in a way newbs can understand , also about respecting peoples threads where their asking for help & bored people drag the thread off topic when there are plenty of places here to shoot the shit & not turn every thread into a free for all , how is that a bad thing or not keeping up with the times ?


You're right. We should be more constructive and not take every thread off course, or be so rough on beginners. Sorry for the misinterpretation. there's no good resolution to the issue besides maybe a little self policing by more prominent members and trying to get everybody on board to improve the community. Prob a slim chance but might b worth a shot.

I gotta say tho that I fucking love this site, and half of the reason I'm still here is for the filler bullshit, arguments and twisted sense of humor u all dish out on a daily basis.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Dec 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> It a still there...just buried deeper. Lotta knowledgeable and talented growers are still active...even younger / new growers bring a new dynamic to every thread. Innovation and progress comes from trying new things and expanding upon new ideals. I never got that mentality of older folks like things can never be as good as they used to...every generation thinks theirs is the best but the reality is that things will always change and stuff that used to be pure gold is completely obsolete these days. Idiots like me will always be online, so ur gonna have to look past us and realize the value of the community hasn't changed or I guess just complain about it the rest of Ur life..


You're starting to get it now.


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2014)

sometimes its easy to focus on the negative, and not enough of the good:
http://rollitup.org/t/rollitup-is-an-awesome-site-what-is-the-best-thing-you-have-learned-as-a-grower-off-this-site.853516/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/thanks-riu-people-for-a-great-first-grow.692736/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-heart-felt-thank-you.836303/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-big-thank-you-to-the-people-on-this-website.715238/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/thank-you-riu.821842/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/thanks-riu.800097/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/all-jarred-up-thanks-riu.755899/
https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-thank-you-to-all-riu-members.703524/


----------



## panhead (Dec 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> actually i just wanted to point that , when we switched to new riu, everyone was "demodded" by the system, everyone who was a mod and said HEY I CANT MOD, got their modding back, you never said anything until about a week or so ago that ive noticed and ive contacted admin about it
> there is another mod who has to have it fixed as well, its simply a porting of profile issue that didnt work out properly.
> 
> Also riu wasnt hijacked we took it down to have things work better and be faster as vbulletin was sucking in that department


Hi Sunni how's it been, i want to clear a few things up that i think are mistakes , when the site came back online & i was locked out of the mod cp i contacted Roiile on the Potroast account within a day or two , i inquired as to why i was demoted,i dont like to repeat mod conversations in open forum but i will say that after talking with Potroast i got the feeling i was demoted by admin , i went straight to the top asking about it & didnt contact anybody but Potroast , figuring i went as high as i could go & any further pm's to mods would be belly aching,i thought if the admin no longer wanted me modding hydroponics he had his reasons & there wasnt any sense bringing other mods into it so i left it alone & didnt have & still dont have hard feelings .

You probabally didnt hear about it for those reasons , infact i wouldnt even of mentioned it in this thread except i didnt feel it was fair misleading a member into thinking a mod was involved in the discussion & possibly keep him from participating in the thread , had i known i was still considered a mod by staff i wouldnt of even posted in the last few dozen threads .

If we werent jacked wtf was the deal on the Jesus guru site that auto signed us on when we logged into RIU , there's alot of members who got that same Jesus nut threatening fire & brimstone type goodies .


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm just guessing panhead, that you have better more heartfelt posts being not-a-mod, less reservations about speaking your mind. Seen a few.... And I prefer the less inhibited posts  .02


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2014)

panhead said:


> Hi Sunni how's it been, i want to clear a few things up that i think are mistakes , when the site came back online & i was locked out of the mod cp i contacted Roiile on the Potroast account within a day or two , i inquired as to why i was demoted,i dont like to repeat mod conversations in open forum but i will say that after talking with Potroast i got the feeling i was demoted by admin , i went straight to the top asking about it & didnt contact anybody but Potroast , figuring i went as high as i could go & any further pm's to mods would be belly aching,i thought if the admin no longer wanted me modding hydroponics he had his reasons & there wasnt any sense bringing other mods into it so i left it alone & didnt have & still dont have hard feelings .
> 
> You probabally didnt hear about it for those reasons , infact i wouldnt even of mentioned it in this thread except i didnt feel it was fair misleading a member into thinking a mod was involved in the discussion & possibly keep him from participating in the thread , had i known i was still considered a mod by staff i wouldnt of even posted in the last few dozen threads .
> 
> If we werent jacked wtf was the deal on the Jesus guru site that auto signed us on when we logged into RIU , there's alot of members who got that same Jesus nut threatening fire & brimstone type goodies .


hi pan! hope all is well
potroast and everyone else including myself were quite unorganized and chaotic in the days following the switch over.heck im still confused about half the things on here 
you certainly were not ever demodded on purpose but as a result of profile formatting over to the new riu, as i had said this happened to all of us
i couldnt even log into riu when it first came back up

vbulletin simply couldnt handle the amount of users we have and it started to shut down slowly, kinda like severe alcohol poising
first we had to remove the like system because it kept putting riu offline,
than eventually it go so bad we couldnt delete spam, vbulletin kept shutting down and the entire thing was overall frustrating and chaotic
admin had bought new software but was going to import it over a course of months time, however vbulletin had other plans.
during that time riu had to be shut down completely for about 2 weeks while admin rushed to put it together
in that time, he allowed to me beta test what we are using now, in order to make the forum some what workable, such as photos ect.
than we went live with it , however following launch we experienced high issues. and bugs, (because of the rush) this included many mods not being a mod but simply just stuck with the title under their name.

unfortunately this just had to do with formatting to the new and how profiles were set up and unset up a simple switch over that didnt happen in the short time we had to bring riu back up


----------



## panhead (Dec 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> my bad


Hopefully your just being silly & not taking my comment that literal , just incase you are my meaning is this.

Here's an example of what i meant,when a newb is having trouble keeping his ph in check & is asking for help a response such as " rez temp 2 hi " isnt very helpfull & most likely isnt going to help the newb one bit .

I was a soil grower when i came here & totally ignorant about hydroponics so i had to ask questions , luckily the growers who were mentoring hydroponics took the time to write out well thought posts to help me , if i had to learn from one line responses it would of been much harder.

I dont think anybody really learns anything from posts with 5 or 6 words.


----------



## panhead (Dec 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> hi pan! hope all is well
> potroast and everyone else including myself were quite unorganized and chaotic in the days following the switch over.heck im still confused about half the things on here
> you certainly were not ever demodded on purpose but as a result of profile formatting over to the new riu, as i had said this happened to all of us
> i couldnt even log into riu when it first came back up
> ...


All is well here thanks, im still recovering from my latest surgery & trying to move into the new house i just bought , as you know my wife has MS but her disease has worsened to where she can no longer climb stairs so i had to buy a one level house for her, it worked out for the best cause we gave our other paid off home to our youngest son & his wife for xmas so thats 1 gift down.

Thanks for the explaination, i figured the admin demoted me because of all the time i was taking off with my wifes health & my never ending back surgeries , and i know potroast gets bombarded daily with bs pm's so i didnt want to push him into lengthy conversations knowing he allready had his hands full so i just let things be & thought he left my avatar as is for his own reasons.

Things make alot more sense now , thanks.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 8, 2014)

Maybe people got confused on what I was expressing. I was thinking of under my name or others name where it says well known member that changes to established grower or hydro user or etc. So that a newer grower could see if the poster is serious or jacking them around.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 8, 2014)

Best wishes for your family's well being panhead


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 10, 2014)

I only found this thread cause some fucktard quoted a post..

Anyway its easy to find info and see who's actually knowledgeable.. A lot of people don't know who I am..but if you compare post counts I have similar or on occasion many more. I'm known in c&e for the most part. "Well known" members, famous if you will in TNT are only that in TNT.. Its easy to see who gets likes for info and who gets em for bullshit posts and funny gifs or whatever. Its no different as a grower looking for info. But I too don't give grow advice anymore. People want to debate something they have no knowledge of and it's frustrating. 
Anyway I'm just rambling..tootles


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2014)

mudballs said:


> not what i meant. just only people you follow or following you can post in your posted grow journal, should u choose that option...no deleting just not full public posting.


i took a look at your plants using the microbe method of germination.

they look great except for that "leaf puff" from underneath with her tips pointing downward.

typically in veg (at this stage) they should have a more vigorous and erect look from nutes.

kinda like "arms reaching upward".

just curious..do you mist or not?

*this is just one persons opinion and not meant to be critical


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> It a still there...just buried deeper. Lotta knowledgeable and talented growers are still active...even younger / new growers bring a new dynamic to every thread. Innovation and progress comes from trying new things and expanding upon new ideals. I never got that mentality of older folks like things can never be as good as they used to...every generation thinks theirs is the best but the reality is that things will always change and stuff that used to be pure gold is completely obsolete these days. Idiots like me will always be online, so ur gonna have to look past us and realize the value of the community hasn't changed or I guess just complain about it the rest of Ur life..


the community is people and they are the same as they've always been..some more helpful than others.

just much bigger now. all my info was first acquired from the web and sites have "dialed" things in for me through exchange of *courteous *questioning.

c'mon..you all know what it's like to have a doctor or mechanic at the holiday table..right?

comes with the territory


----------



## mudballs (Dec 27, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> i took a look at your plants using the microbe method of germination.
> 
> they look great except for that "leaf puff" from underneath with her tips pointing downward.
> 
> ...


i'm pretty sure it's my crappy tap water that's doing it. i fill a bucket and let it sit and then use that to water. seems to have helped they look a lot better now.but thanks go out to the doctor at the dinner table


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2014)

mudballs said:


> i'm pretty sure it's my crappy tap water that's doing it. i fill a bucket and let it sit and then use that to water. seems to have helped they look a lot better now.but thanks go out to the doctor at the dinner table


yeah, i'm not liking that look..you do use ph pen?..not drops..pen? ppm pen? ph changes within hours..i'm in hempy DTW..mixing nutes prior then leaving the nute water like someone here suggested did not work for me.

it's amazing with those 2 tools, how i'm able to laser focus down to a few parts and/or ph.

it upped my game, believe it or not.

EDIT: what is your water ppm and ph out of the tap?


----------



## mudballs (Dec 27, 2014)

no idea i don't have those items but will be getting them soon for my dwc attempt. i moved here in june so new everything. new growth is strong and healthy i'm not giving it a second thought since i started leaving water out to breath. 99% sure it was chlorinated tap water.they're starting to sex and stretching well.


----------



## Desr (Jan 10, 2015)

ok..i didnt read any of this thread at all...ive been here for 5+ years and i know whats going on..knowmsayn..and i just stumbled across someone advising some 6 inches from seedlings with a 600w..

at the same time..one needs to be aware that all advice is not legitimate. and not to take any blindly


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 10, 2015)

puffntuff said:


> I've been here for quite awhile. With that being said I generally hangout at other forums more then here. The first time growers giving other first time growers bad advice and then arguing with seasoned growers has always cracked me up. But I think some sort of ranking to let the first time growers know who's advice is quality and who's is rubbish. It can't go by post count because some of these dudes post thousands of posts on unrelated topics. I'm not sure how this would work but it's merely a suggestion.
> Any ideas are welcomed.


OK. For only 5 easy payments of $19.95 I will certify each of you as certified advice givers. Only a short ten question quiz need be taken. If you pass the quiz you get 1 payment free so it is only 4 easy payments of $19.95.


----------



## luvhandles (Jan 16, 2015)

puffntuff said:


> I've been here for quite awhile. With that being said I generally hangout at other forums more then here. The first time growers giving other first time growers bad advice and then arguing with seasoned growers has always cracked me up. But I think some sort of ranking to let the first time growers know who's advice is quality and who's is rubbish. It can't go by post count because some of these dudes post thousands of posts on unrelated topics. I'm not sure how this would work but it's merely a suggestion.
> Any ideas are welcomed.


Sorry puffntuff cant stop looking at your avatar nice......


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2015)

yeah i like what they do on this weed forum


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah i like what they do on this weed forum View attachment 3336407


So what is it that they do on that forum? Explain


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> So what is it that they do on that forum? Explain


can't remember exactly how it works but the bars and icons means how frequently their posts are good or whatever


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> can't remember exactly how it works but the bars and icons means how frequently their posts are good or whatever


"Can't remember exactly"

"are good or whatever"

Now that's some straight up solid non-shitty advice brah!

Just sayin. 

Gotta love this place.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> "Can't remember exactly"
> 
> "are good or whatever"
> 
> ...


shut up nub nobody cares what u think anyways

just sayin


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> shut up nub nobody cares what u think anyways
> 
> just sayin


I need a second opinion! 

Don't wanna fall victim to the rampant spread of shitty advice ya know.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2015)

what i was saying wasn't advice to start with, but whatever noobie


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2015)

we had that with vbulletin but it could withstand our user base so we switched software


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 21, 2015)

if at first you don't succeed , try try again


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what i was saying wasn't advice to start with, but whatever noobie


I apologize brah. Spose I was a little overly enthusiastic in tryin to be you friend.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 21, 2015)

Well now. Alls I gotta say bout dat is.

http://southpark.cc.com/clips/165187/canadas-strike-song


----------



## RM3 (Jan 22, 2015)

If you simply look past the bad post with bad info and offer good info they will learn the difference and you will have had a hand in helping to lead a new grower to success. I've been doin it for years on several sites with info that goes against a lot of grains LOL


----------

